# mouse vids



## mousekid98 (Apr 7, 2012)

does anyone have vids of there mice or mouserys on youtube if you do can you please post a link :mrgreen:


----------



## bubbles&amp;squeak (Jun 17, 2012)

This is a video of my mouse on my friends youtube account


----------

